# PQRI Measures



## mray32 (Jul 29, 2008)

There are 2 new PQRI measures for anesthesia #75 and #76. Does anyone know when they became effective? Is it July 1? Is anyone else reporting these measures? Thanks.


----------



## LaSeille (Aug 12, 2008)

*PQRI measures*

See "Anesthesia & Pain Mngmt Coding Alert" 2008, Vol 10, No 10, pg 79.  It refers you to two websites that you should be able to find the information on.  The are:    www.cms.hhs.gov/pqri or www.asahg.org/Washington/pqri.htm

LaSeille Willard, CPC


----------

